# 50 minutes 1 assist



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

wow! you guys know what i'm talking about.or was it just bad shooting?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Terrible shooting. I'd much rather of had the Rockets won yesterday's game and lost todays game because of their pathetic shooting and all around play. They are not creating much at all, all the points have been scored on individual merit. Opposite of what Gumby wants to do with this team.

Rockets are still vulnerable in close games, really should have won yesterdays game but came up with another overtime loss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> wow! you guys know what i'm talking about.or was it just bad shooting?


Where did you get that number from?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 50 minutes 1 assist*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did you get that number from?


that would be yao playing 50 minutes against the raptors and having only 1 assist.thats being selfish.what did you think i meant?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 50 minutes 1 assist*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> that would be yao playing 50 minutes against the raptors and having only 1 assist.thats being selfish.what did you think i meant?


Yao needs to stop being so damn selfish:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 50 minutes 1 assist*



> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao needs to stop being so damn selfish:upset: :upset: :upset:


No doubt -- Franchise and Cat need to be a bigger part of the offense!


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 50 minutes 1 assist*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> that would be yao playing 50 minutes against the raptors and having only 1 assist.thats being selfish.what did you think i meant?


What about the Franchise? Two games against suns and raptors with combine 2 assists.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 50 minutes 1 assist*



> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> 
> 
> What about the Franchise? Two games against suns and raptors with combine 2 assists.


Yea, and thats your "Point Guard"


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

cmon guys its still early season. i liked steves stats from last year quite good despite 6 assists. hes asists should stay at 6 or jump back to 6 after 5 this season. Actually i think hes not the problem. The rockets shots are just not falling. Mobley and Jackson get most of their shots off the dribble most of the time but can be very good shooters.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Yao needs to stop being so damn selfish


He's just playing how Van Gundy wants him to play. It's not Yao being selfish, it's Yao following orders.

Steve IS NO LONGER THE ROCKETS. Plain and simple. Yao comes first now. Got a problem? Don't blame Yao.

Van Gundy came here because he sees Yao as the next dominant big man. He worked with Ewing. He coached against O'Neal when he was young, Olajuwon in his prime, etc. And Ewing played against those guys as well. The two of them know good centers. Now, yes, Yao could be getting more assists. But should he? That's another question. If he's double teamed, yes, he should pass. If he's not? No, he should be one of the most dominant powers in the game. That doesn't mean he should pass. His job right now is to score.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

You're new here, and probably don't know my sarcastic ways just yet.....but I was only kidding


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> He's just playing how Van Gundy wants him to play. It's not Yao being selfish, it's Yao following orders.
> ...


Sarcasm is oozing out of the posts of the guys who said Yao needs to be less selfish. 

They were saying that Stevie Francis the PG should stop being so selfish and distribute the ball to Yao and the other players.


----------

